# My latest jig creation



## Ola C (Feb 20, 2014)

I posted some of my router jig movies a few years back and they gained at least some interest so I hope my latest jig will do the same. It's primarilly meant for the table saw but will work on the router table as well as long as you have a miter channel for it to run in. It's main purpose is tenon- and boxjointcutting but I see other uses for it as well.

It's three parts and each part is around 20 minutes. Part 2 and 3 are linked in the videodescription of part 1.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

you are definitely an engineer, that's for sure !! thanks for sharing your craftsmanship.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow!!
Yours is an amazing jig. I started to see the first video just for curiosity. Then I engaged to see all of them.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work! And a good video, as well. Well done, Ola!


----------



## Ola C (Feb 20, 2014)

papasombre said:


> Wow!!
> Yours is an amazing jig. I started to see the first video just for curiosity. Then I engaged to see all of them.


Oh, that's nice to hear 

...but I think you missed 3b released a few hours ago. Not much new but I realized this jig also could make boxjoints on odd mm-numbers and that's what 3b is about.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

I saw part 3B but I'll see it again because it was too fast.
It looks to me that your jig will have many uses for several projects


----------



## Ola C (Feb 20, 2014)

papasombre said:


> I saw part 3B but I'll see it again because it was too fast.
> It looks to me that your jig will have many uses for several projects


Yes I had slightly higher tempo on some parts in 3b since I thought it was quite similar to part 3, mainly wanted to tell the news that the jig also could handle odd mm boxjoints. 

I agree with your last sentence, I don't see this as "only a boxjoint jig", it's more of a multi purpose joinery jig.


----------



## oldprinter1468 (Dec 29, 2019)

Ola C said:


> I posted some of my router jig movies a few years back and they gained at least some interest so I hope my latest jig will do the same. It's primarilly meant for the table saw but will work on the router table as well as long as you have a miter channel for it to run in. It's main purpose is tenon- and boxjointcutting but I see other uses for it as well.
> 
> It's three parts and each part is around 20 minutes. Part 2 and 3 are linked in the videodescription of part 1.


I'm sure I'll never make one or need one but what a great job. Excellent camera work and exceptionally clear explanation. Thanks so much for sharing your most excellent work.


----------



## Ola C (Feb 20, 2014)

Finally all the build videos are completed. It will take a while to build this jig but well worth it imo, I used mine for 9 months now and it keeps impressing me in terms of consistency and accuracy.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Pretty amazing jig. Not sure what I think about it.


----------

